# 245mm wide tires



## Maxwell7 (Jul 8, 2004)

After taking several measurements, I have concluded that 245/40/17 tires mounted on 17X8 wheels will fit an Audi TT Quattro. There is a clearance of 20mm from the inside of the front tire to the strut with wheels at full lock; therefore going from 225mm(stock) to 245mm should work because only 10mm of the 20mm added will extend inward towards the strut. The rear appears to have generous clearance. 
I am fairly confident in my measurements, but I would still like to know if anyone has had real world success with this extra width.

Max


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I am sure others will be along to add their thoughts, but I think that you should check (if your car has anything else than the off-road suspension) if the tyres would rub to the wheel arch while turning under pressure. Some people with spacers have reported this, but I guess it also depends on the offset of the wheels. If the wheels is further inwards it will rub to the strut, if it is too outwards it will rub the wheel arch. :? So you can have more than 10m clearene or less from the strut, depending on how the wheel sits. (I hope my english is understandable)
Also such a large tyre size could cause excess stress to the wheel bearings. I know since I had that problem on my old Golf III. BTW, people stay with 225 tyres even when they are reaching 340hp. :? 
The back, as you say, has more clearance and you can do more things.
IMHO if you want to go for a wider look, put some moderate sized spacers on and leave the 225 tyres as is.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

my car is lowered and has 235 35 19s on it and looking at the clearance i think you will have problems with 245s sorry


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I got these details...from a US site a while ago....

these should fit

Front 18x8.5 with 225/40x18 ET 29 
Rear 18x10 with 255/35x18 ET24

A lot will depend on your offset of wheel

and keep the RR OEM , 245's I believe would not be correct RR.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I have 265/30 tyres @ the rear on mine. 19x9.5" and they clear fine. Its lowered on Eibach coilovers!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

gworks said:


> I have 265/30 tyres @ the rear on mine. 19x9.5" and they clear fine. Its lowered on Eibach coilovers!


G, could you give us exact whel specs, ET as well, spacer size if you have them.

It would be good to get sizes people have tried and work...


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

The wheels are Kahn RSC 2 piece 19 x 9.5", 5x100mm. No spacers used, just slap bang on. The Tyres are Conti's contact sport 2 in 265/30 ZR19. I have 19x8.5" @ the front also with no spacers, wrapped in 235/35 conti tryes. I hope this helps. Will be adding 16mm spacers once the Brembo/Porsche callipers are fitted in the next few months. Cheers, G.


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Maxwell IMO they would be fine.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

gworks said:


> The wheels are Kahn RSC 2 piece 19 x 9.5", 5x100mm. No spacers used, just slap bang on. The Tyres are Conti's contact sport 2 in 265/30 ZR19. I have 19x8.5" @ the front also with no spacers, wrapped in 235/35 conti tryes. I hope this helps. Will be adding 16mm spacers once the Brembo/Porsche callipers are fitted in the next few months. Cheers, G.


Do you know the ET offset of both?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

FYI:

225/45/17 = 634mm Diameter (OEM)
245/40/17 = 628mm

225/40/18 = 637mm (OEM)
235/40/18 = 645mm
255/35/18 = 636mm
235/35/19 = 647mm
265/30/19 = 642mm


----------



## Maxwell7 (Jul 8, 2004)

Has anyone else had positive or negative experiences?


----------

